# another white B14 200sx



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

well here it is...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nice Car...

That's a great location for photos... next time try it about an hour before sunset... it will highlight the car much better....


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I enjoy how you utilized your stock 14's and painted them to give a new look the the car!!! I think if you threw some fog lights in those bumper openings it would look hot, however your car does look great. Keep it up.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

white b14's rule! :banana: i TOO like the painted stocks... did u do them urself?


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

yep i used some duplicolor SUV gunmetal paint for the wheels i think it makes my car stand out againt the countless others i see rolling around town and i used to have foglights but they broke when my car got towed and i didnt bother buying a new set.future plans for my car is to go turbo..ive got a friend thatll construct me a turbo mani and pretty much all parts i can get from work at a way cheap price..not gonna worry about doing anything to my car until i do my next SMOG check in sept...after then i should have enough $ saved to get a good head start.


----------



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

don't mean to change teh subject, but did you take that pic in pacific beach near the bahia reesort? 

nice car too!


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

the pic was taken in mission bay sort of near sea world where theres a sort of loop.i was facing north when i took that pic


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

looks nice, i like black on white and black on silver(like mine ).....but your car looks a lot like the detective cars out here in socal.....


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Add another point to the white B14s. And is it me or does the antenna look like it is bent?


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

haha yeah its bent my bro cut it and bent it with a pipe bender...just being silly..has anyone else removed the black sticker from the b pillar like i did?i think it looks better without it


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

its a sticker?its white underneath??hmm...anyway power to the white b14s!!!


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I read somewhere here that it is just a black peice of vynal. I guess so.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I did that to my Sentra a year or so ago....

nice car by the way.


----------

